# Jigs and fixtures from the Router Workshop



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all,

I have taken a series of photos of all the jigs and fixtures used in the Router Workshop. Check them out here! 

Is anyone interested in knowing more about the art of making router jigs? You ask why I ask? Mark mentioned to me that their would be a whole bunch of router enthusiasts interested in learning more....please post a reply if your interested....

Oh by the way if we are doing this it will be a membership site and cost some money....here is a taste of the How To videos on the art of making router jigs.

Anyways here are the pictures....


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Your pictures did not come thru, only red "X" in boxes on my end for some reason.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I fixed them now. little rusty

Rick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jig design can be difficult for many people at first. The majority of new members have never seen The Router Workshop, they found our site while searching for a specific item or answer. I believe that a basic course discussing materials, how to figure offsets, safety considerations and the methods needed to get good results would be very popular. Live or on DVD's this is first rate reference material.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You can count me in on wanting to learn more about jigs :sold:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Count me in.:sold:

Temporarily on leave of abscense.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW just what I need - count me in also!
Take care
Doyle


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, I would be interested in this as well. 

Brian


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Just what I was looking for. Count me in

Neal


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Old dogs CAN learn new tricks. Wood ducks too. When do we start?


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Also count me in - needed all the help I can get - jigs would be great.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I want to join as well. I try to watch the show on Saturday's when the Tacoma station decides to run it. Seeing the jig making process would be great. -Derek


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Please count me in.

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rick and Mark

I would like to see one or two more demo's b/4 I say it's a go...


=================


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Bob & Rick,

Sounds interesting, but I would ditto Bob J's comment about seeing some more demos before I would condider the join. The pusher block demo was really a no-brainer.

Joe Z.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Jigs and fixtures from the Router Worshop*

I am definitely interested.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Well we are getting good responses and if you want to be on the ground floor post your interest here......

This is kinda like the ground floor of routerforums.com if your join date is September 2004 or less you know what I mean, a few posts and a few members.

Anyways to BobJ3 there will be more and better samples hosted on the sales page and shown on launch date tentatively set at Dec. 1, 2008. We have over 300 samples already constructed for our TV show the Router Workshop, so I think we have a great start.

The lesson example here is to test the mechanics of the lessons not necessarily show all the content that might be shown. In defense of the tip: all must have a beginning...and common sense is not always so common. 

Anyways to all that might be interested in being a part of this new website post your interest here.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Count me in. This will help answer most of my questions on jigs. As long it doesn't cost to much to become a member.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like to be a part of Jigs also. The only draw back would be cost. like many others I am on a fixed social security income and lost all other retirement to circumstances beyond my control. Being a part would be a great help.
Thanks for the invite.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

By all means count me in. However, the cost would be a barrier. While I work full time, I have medical expenses related to being wheelchiar-bound, my wife has significant medical needs and I have two sons who will be entering college within the next three years.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm all for this. Again, cost could be an issue, depending on what it is but a very good initiative on all counts.

Ed......


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*jigs and fixtures*

i seen probly most all of the shows on tv And the jigs that you use I said many times Wouldn't it be nice to just buy them and go to making chips and not have to make jigs I have made many jigs But would like to get going on a project I guess lazzy Been doing wood working so many yrs Can't remember when i started It is not on the self where i put it How about selling some of the jigs ?? I know it take's time to do the jigs But it may be a way to sell more item's I have bought lot's of items from your web site thanks agn for all you have done here del schisler


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Well it looks like we are starting to flush out the content of this membership website. 

It's going to be about the art of making router jigs. It will have video lessons for each of the jig construction techniques, a self Quiz section, and an optional assignment related to the building of jigs and fixtures. Maybe excerpts from the Router Workshop showing the jig in action then add the play by play how to video like the sample.

Next question is how do we accommodate the ones that can't afford paying. We need a specific number of paid members to make this feasible. It's going to need some way to collect money.

How about a affiliate program? This program tracks and pays a commission on everyone that joins because of the affiliate member. So if someone follows your link to the signup form you get credit. X number sign up's and your free or making money. And we get more members and the affiliate member gets paid.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Did you figure out how many jigs per month you will have on the site when it is up. I think you should make it a low cost monthly or three or six month payment plan. Once when you have a general idea of how many people want to sign up and go by that percentage of how much to charge. I for one is on a limited income being on disability and all and I don't want other members to have to carry my load just wouldn't be right. Either I can afford it or can't I will have to see. This is just my opinion so I hope I'm not upsetting you guys because this is a great concept and I would love to have the opportunity to learn more if wasn't for you Bob and Rick seeing your program when it was on my PBS station I would have been more blind on using a router then I am now you two really helped me out with the proper and safe usage of using my routers all around usage I might add free hand and table usage. And I for one say thank you for your knowledge on this tool.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess I'm in the majority about the cost thing, but would definetly want to be in on the ground floor of this. I may be up in years, but just a baby when it comes to this stuff, and can't get enough of it. Looking to see how it develops, but count me in.


----------



## Al Killian (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> Jig design can be difficult for many people at first. The majority of new members have never seen The Router Workshop, they found our site while searching for a specific item or answer. I believe that a basic course discussing materials, how to figure offsets, safety considerations and the methods needed to get good results would be very popular. Live or on DVD's this is first rate reference material.


I agree with Mike. This would help out newer pepole like me you do not know all the fine details of makeing patterens using offsets and different guide bushings. I there was a good dvd on this I would be willing to buy it.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! What a collection! All I need now is wall space like that .

Gary


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I believe we are all on a "fixed" budget per say. What about a program that gives say, three or four different payment options? Something like a "Gold, silver, bronze" type of thing? Just a thought.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Last call guys this thread will be closed tomorrow. So if anyone else is interested in joining in on the development of the jigs and fixture material.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm still in, although I'll be offline for a little while.... 'puter probs again and real life issues. :'(

Still on a L.O.A.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd like to see some more demo video, but please count me in.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Benny: We are talking about developing the material then running it by the beta testers. You ask who are the beta testers??? The guys on this thread will have the privilege of seeing the information first, plus have a voice within a special forum made for this process.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

count me as very interested...
steveo


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Like most others, cost may be an issue,but I'm interested in getting in on this also. So count me in. As far as collecting payment, I believe PayPal is available to most everyone and is a secure way to make the transaction.


----------



## Wingooz (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm interested in knowing more about the art of making router jigs.

who would hlep me to learn more??


----------



## Wingooz (Jun 4, 2008)

Also I'd like to see some more demo video


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I belive in this Count me in I use my router every day I make jewelry box's and lot's of tables So the router is used a lot Most every day I only have 5 router's Not the most but they are used and clean after each use So they look like new Best way to keep them ready for use del schisler


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Count me in - the only thing that would prevent me from being in would be if the cost was to much. Any idea as to how much it would be to join in?
Take care
Doyle


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

don't leave me behind... pls count me in...


----------

